
Hype 3.5: tool for HTML5 animators and prototypers - tumultco
http://tumult.com/hype/whats-new/3.5/index.html
======
spoiler
OS X only, though. I noticed a lot of similar tools are specifically tailored
for OS X. Is there a reason for it?

~~~
camillomiller
3 reasons, not ordered by importance:

1\. This is gonna be unpopular, but: the target OS X users for this low/medium
priced softwares are more willing to pay instead of pirating, than their
counterparts on Windows.

I say that based on empirical assumptions, I have to say, but what I notice is
a general cultural difference on this point.

2\. A huge part of the web creatives community uses Macs, therefore it makes
sense for these devs to focus on OS X

3\. I don't know about Sketch, but for Tumult the reason can be found in their
official "about" paragraph:

"Tumult Inc. was founded in 2010 by ex-Apple employees whose mission is to
make the next generation of tools to produce beautiful web sites and apps.
Tumult Inc. is funded by Y Combinator"

~~~
kyriakos
I guess #3 is the most important factor here but from my personal experience
#2 is not really true. Maybe it is for US based web developers but its not a
worldwide phenomenon. There is a large percentage using OS X but it's small
compared to the combined Windows/Linux user base. I'm sitting in an office
with 6 webdevs right now and only 1 of us uses OS X. It not because OS X lacks
something but its mostly because Apple product availability, pricing and
familiarity is not the same everywhere.

About #1, totally agree there is more piracy on Windows than OS X but I am not
sure it makes a difference in the number of sales. i.e. a lot of people will
pirate it but isn't that the ones that would have not paid for it in the first
place?

------
frostli
Awesome

